# Lecture Apple Music interrompue sur tvOS 11.3



## mcfly404 (2 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, la lecture dApple Music est régulièrement interrompue sur tvOS 11.3, le message d’erreur est le suivant : « Des morceaux d’Apple Music sont en cours de lecture sur un autre appareil. »

Vérification faite sur l’iPhone et l’iPad tout les deux en iOS 11.3, point de lecture en cours d’Apple Music. 

Comment éviter ce message d’erreur et la coupure de la lecture ?
J’ai redémarré l’Apple TV, l’iPhone et l’iPad après la MAJ en 11.3 mais rien n’y fait le problème est toujours présent.


----------



## familleola (24 Avril 2018)

mcfly404 a dit:


> Bonjour, la lecture dApple Music est régulièrement interrompue sur tvOS 11.3, le message d’erreur est le suivant : « Des morceaux d’Apple Music sont en cours de lecture sur un autre appareil. »
> 
> Vérification faite sur l’iPhone et l’iPad tout les deux en iOS 11.3, point de lecture en cours d’Apple Music.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même souci avec la même configuration iPhone, iPad et Apple TV le tout en 11.3
Avez vous pu résoudre le souci ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mcfly404 (24 Avril 2018)

familleola a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même souci avec la même configuration iPhone, iPad et Apple TV le tout en 11.3
> Avez vous pu résoudre le souci ?
> ...



Problème non résolu, j’ai posté le même message sur le forum assistance d’Apple mais à ce jour aucune réponse.


----------



## colossus928 (26 Avril 2018)

Il y a ce message à la pelle sur les forums anglais.
On dirait qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour le moment.
Un gars a tenté de tout reconfigurer, il a fait des resets de partout, changé ses mots de passe, rien à faire...


----------



## familleola (9 Mai 2018)

colossus928 a dit:


> Il y a ce message à la pelle sur les forums anglais.
> On dirait qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour le moment.
> Un gars a tenté de tout reconfigurer, il a fait des resets de partout, changé ses mots de passe, rien à faire...



J'ai eu l'assistance Apple au téléphone.
Effectivement ils ont cherché (disent ils) sur les forums et non rien trouvé.

J'ai changé mon mot de passe et fait une restauration de l'Apple TV via iTunes (cable USB-C nécessaire)
Depuis que je l'ai fait (hier) pas de souci mais à suivre.
L'assistance doit me rappeler le 06/06 pour voir si cela se produit encore.


----------

